# The Heroes of House Tharashk



## cdsaint (Jun 30, 2004)

Your journey on the House Lyrandar Galleon "Swift" is nearly done, and the ship certainly lived up to her name. "1000 miles in just under 3 days! And in choppy seas! You'll not find a faster vessel than our Swift!" A crewman exclaims loudly echoing your thoughts. The four of you have shared a cabin for the last 3 days, and you have all become aquainted with each other as new employees of Lord Khundran d'Tornn.

  Your first look at Zarash'ak reveals a city that seems to spring forth from the foul smelling water of the river Glum on 10' high wooden legs, fully (if badly) formed. The vast majority of building are ramshackle huts made  of woven reeds. None of them seem to be built to any sort of coherent plan as far as spacing or facing. Irregular lumps of mud (certainly not to be confused with dry land) rise from the sluggish green water at random intervals. Strange looking plants rise from gnarled roots, some on water, some on the few patches of muddy soil. 

  After a time, the port comes into view. A large complex of buildings, joined together by piers, it appears to be constructed with more lumber than the entire rest of the town. Even more impressive than the materials used in construction, the right angles on the buildings appear to be right, the stilts appear to be straight, and it even has a fresh coat of paint. Only one other House Lyrandar Galleon is tied up at the docks right now, but you can see dozens of smaller boats, mainly rowboats tied to the docks.

  The Swift pulls smoothly alongside a pier in front of a building marked with the House Tharashk crest, and a smaller crest of the family Torrn. Once the ganway is in place and you walk across it to the crowded dock, you are assaulted by a shrill, piercing scream attached to a short, stout orc woman wearing worn leather armor. *"Guests of Lord Khundran d'Tornn! Guests of Lord d'tornn! Transport to your lodging awaits!"* She screeches in orcish accented common, thumping her quarterstaff loudly on the dock beneath her feet.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 30, 2004)

Cazanjan grins.  "Fantastic.  Charmed, I'm sure."  He waits for the others and then follows them off to the transport.


----------



## Hoog (Jun 30, 2004)

Dox Does a double look of wonder at the orc and smiles a beeming smile. I walk up to the lady waiting for us and say in unbroken Orcish"Well met I am Jarkan of Karrnath and one of those you speak."


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 30, 2004)

(In Orcisch)"Greetings.... Jarkan... It is good you know our tounge, it may be very useful to you in your new duties." (In Common) "And greetings to you as well. You would be Cazanjan by your beard." As you introduce yourself she flashes you a snaggle toothed grin which might be intimidating except for the obvious sparkle of humor in her green eyes. Her leather armor is a light green color except for scrapes and scratches where the thin skin of fungus has been scraped off where it's rubbed against things. A small gold enameled pin on her breast displays the family Tornn crest is the only conventional jewelry she seems to wear, however there are feathers and glass beads woven into the thick braid of hair that comes over her shoulder and runs down to her belt. In spite of the shabby state of her armor her face and calloused hands are clean. Her scent is a disturbing mixture of mildew, oil, and soap.

"I am called Myrta. I will provide you transportation, and ease your way adjusting to our way of life here in Zarash'ak until Lord Khundran's return. Does anyone need to make any purchases before I take you to your lodgings?"


----------



## Hoog (Jul 1, 2004)

Dox smiles back and says in Orcish "I ahve everything I need at this time, I am ready to travel whenever the others are."


----------



## Express (Jul 1, 2004)

Gulo, slumbering on the deck awakes at Myrta's call, and at the change of the _Swifts_ speed as it pulls into dock. Yawning the shifter arises to his haunches and looks around. 

With his armor in his pack, the shifter wears an eclectic range of clothing and equipment. A new dark green Brelish tunic, worn breeches and boots made of animal skin adorned with orcish symbols, an elven pattern bow and a cleaver style blade held in a scabbard adorned with crimson gnoll paw prints.

Gulo stretches sleepily and gathers his gear. Looking rather pale and seasick, he staggers toward the others. 

"Ho Myrta! I am part of your party. By Balinor I'll be glad to be anywhere but this blasted rocking ship. I have no need of anything but solid ground beneath my feet, or a solid pier at least."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 1, 2004)

Gamil makes his way across the dock, his footfalls heavy on the wooden walkway.  He takes his time, still a little unused to such large numbers of people.  Catching back up with his companions, he listens to the orc woman.

"Good day Myrta, I am Gamil."  He says as she finishes her introduction.  After a moments pause to think, he offers his hand to shake hers.  "Thank you for your offer, but I have everything I need in my pack.  Where will we be lodging?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 1, 2004)

"I've been ready to go since I've arrived.  The sooner I get to my lodgings, the sooner I can get to work."  Cazanjan continues to smile.  It's a pleasant smile, but bland in a prototypically bureaucratic way.  "If Lord Khundran is unavailable, I will eventually need to at least introduce myself to whoever's watching over things in the meantime.  My safe arrival should be noted in official channels, as I'm sure that my House will want to know I'm alive."


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 1, 2004)

"All right then, that makes four, that should be all of you. Follow me and I'll get you to the closest thing to solid ground in town. Cazanjan, our people will have a Gnome message sent to your house before we reach the inn. House Kundarak isn't the only House showing interest in our little town you know."

  As Myrta talks she walks around the corner of the warehouse, down a stairway to a large rowboat. After all are aboard, she gives the rope fastening the boat to the pier a casual flip, and rows you out onto the river.

  OOC: Hoog:Dox spots (DR 13 +3 spot) a large (size small) rodent swimming 20 feet behind the boat for most of the trip.

  After about 20 minutes, you are in a better neighborhood, and you see a large stone block (170' x 250') sticking about 15 feet above the water. On the stone block are a cluster of stone buildings. Myrta pulls up at one of the docks, and stops the boat.

"This is Huckabees. Huckabees Halfway Inn. You'll be staying here until Lord Khundrans return, It's been arranged. I'll return tomorrow morning, to take you anywhere you want to go. Huckabee is in the tavern, he'll help get you settled. Any questions before I go?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 1, 2004)

The dwarf nods and gives a half bow.  "Thank you for the messenger.  My superiors will be quite relieved."  Cazanjan marvels for a second at the stone block.  It reminds him, oddly, of a vault.

As they dock, he thanks Myrta.  "I'm set for now, I think.  Thank you again, Myrta."  The dwarf somehow gets himself out of the boat and onto the block.  He assists the debarcation of the others as needed.   When she has finally left, he grins.  "I'm famished.  Shall we have some dinner?"


----------



## Hoog (Jul 1, 2004)

Dox nods thanks to the orc and says"Well if this is our place to stay thank you for bringing us here and making the arrangments. This looks quite comfortable after all that time on the ship" he then bows to myrta with a quick smile.

He then turns to the others and says  "Should we not follow Cazanjan in for a bite before he orders the entire meal for himself" This said with a joking smile.

After this I will look around and see if I can see anyone paying undo attention to our arrival.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 1, 2004)

Dox doesn't see anyone behaving suspiciously, actually, you don't see much of anyone at all. It's about 2pm, and Its miserably hot. you would guess that anyone who can stays out of the midday heat.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 1, 2004)

Gamil clambers out onto the dock, unbothered by the heat and humidity.

"Thank you Myrta, you have been most helpful."  He says, giving a bow that mirrors Dox's.  Once she has departed, Gamil turns to follow Cazanjan to the inn.

"It did sound as if friend Cazanjan was hungry."  He agrees with Dox.  "Although that is not a condition I suffer from.  It must be a nuisance, having to refill yourselves at such regular intervals."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 1, 2004)

Cazanjan chuckles.  "It's really not so bad, Gamil.  After you get used to it, it's actually rather enjoyable, provided that you have access to good food and drink."  He turns to Dox.  "And, actually, my elders always said that I had a rather light appetite for a dwarf."  He sighs and turns to enter the inn.


----------



## Hoog (Jul 1, 2004)

Dox I turn and follow the others into the inn, checking the inn out for ways to get out if needed. Also I am still looking for unsavory types.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 1, 2004)

As you climb the stairs to the top of the large stone block you are first struck by the architecture of the buildings. The manor house to your left and the odd but inviting building to your front are not only made of stone, but are the only multi story buildings you've seen in Zarash'ak. The Oddly shaped building seems to be a cluster of several small buildings that all join together on the second floor arranged around a courtyard. All the walkways between the buildings save one have decorative but functional looking Iron grates blocking the passage of anything small sized or larger.

  The building to your right is a low single story stone building sporting a sign depicting a pair of legs comically protruding from a window with lettering proclaiming "Tavern" in common. The swamp smell is comletely overwhelmed by the sweet smoky smell of some sort of meat cooking. You can see several chimneys sticking up at the back of the tavern, all producing a steady column of smoke that hangs in the air about the place because of the lack of a breeze. A covered walkway leads from the dock to the tavern and on to the obvious entrance of the odd shaped building.

  All over the top of the stone block are gardens, from potted plants to 25' square beds set down into the stone. Many of the plants and trees appear to be more common varieties not at home in the swamp, but they seem to be flourishing here. 

  As you enter the tavern the smoky meat smell becomes somewhat overwhelming, mixed with the smells of other foods, fish ranking high among them, and an odd biting scent that stings your nose, but builds your appetite at the same time. Of the twelve tables only four are occupied, mainly by foreigners from their clothes. Three sets of double doors on each side of the room lead to private dining rooms, five of these rooms are open and unoccupied at the moment. A long carved and lovingly polished wooden bar stretches the length of the back wall, tall chairs lined up in front of it, kegs, barrels and bottles lined up behind it. 

  A grey haired halfling and a balding orc of obviously advanced years doze at the bar, a neglected gameboard of stones set out before them. Other halflings bustle quietly about the room, tending their guests, moving quickly enough that it is hard to get an accurate count.

  As you move further into the tavern you see thst although none of the furniture matches any of the other pieces, all are well made and decoratively carved. The entire room seems to match a wealthy persons idea of humble and homey. A lovely young halfling girl pops seemingly from nowhere and says Welcome, good Sirs to Huckabee's. My name is Cypress, may I get you a table?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 1, 2004)

"That would be great, Cypress.  Thank you."  Cazanjan follows her to the table, straining to remember what the elders of House Kundarak taught him about dietary customs in the Shadow Marches.

*OOC*: _I'm assuming that would be something that Cazanjan would know from his professional training as a diplomat, but let me know..._


----------



## Hoog (Jul 1, 2004)

Dox smiles warmly at the young girl and bows his head at her Hello I am known as Jarkan and happy to be here. I smell food cooking I think that is where I need to start our stay here."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 1, 2004)

Gamil takes a seat at the table, looking curiously around the tavern.  Taking his cue from Dox, he decides another introduction is in order.

"Good day Cypress, I am Gamil."  He says.  "I do not need food, thank you."  He smiles slightly uncertainly, unsure of the correct behaviour for an inn.


----------



## Express (Jul 1, 2004)

Gulo takes a seat. His nose wrinkles with distaste. "Ack the smell of fish is overpowering to me. Between that and the voyage I have little hope of keeping food down. Drink for me, beer."

Turning to the others  he says idly, "I wonder why Lord Khundran is not here? I don't know about you, but I am curious as to what duties I may be called to perform in this fetid place." He shakes his head. "Gold is gold, but this place is not to my liking."


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 1, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *OOC*: _I'm assuming that would be something that Cazanjan would know from his professional training as a diplomat, but let me know..._




  quote from House Kundarak's copy of "Customs of the Kingdom" (340YK): Not much is known of the foods prepared by the barbarian tribes of the Shadow Marches. One imagines and hears rumors of all sorts of horrid delicacies, but this should not be taken as truth.
What we know for certain is that rice is an important staple, fish and other water dwelling creatures are common, and that the wide variety of peppers that grow in the area are used.

  From Mistress Greals "Manners and the Diplomat" (830YK): A good diplomat will try and enjoy native foods, but will avoid overeating. Many cultures will take offense should an overindulging diplomat regurgitate the food he was just given.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 2, 2004)

Cypress runs through the menu quickly and professionally. Many Items are unfamiliar to you, othrs are old favorites. Crocodile features prominantly among the specials, from stew to ribs, to steaks. Most food seems to be served on a bed of rice mixed with peppers, mushrooms and other odd bits. Pork is available and apparently plentiful, beef is rare and expensive. Fowl of various sorts seems to be in good supply as well as fish, crayfish, and shrimp. The variety of liquors, beers, ales, and wines is more than adequate.

  As Cypress bustles off with your order, the elderly halfling gentleman from the bar wanders over and eyes Cazanjan up and down, muttering.A dwarf? A dwarf? I know there was something about a dwarf!Something, something?  He starts as he sees Gamil. Oh! Yes! The Tornn boy's friends! I'd almost forgotten. Welcome to Zarash'ak in general, and Huckabee's in particular. Your rooms and meals are being taken care of of course. I'll see to you getting your rooms set up. Is there anything I can get for you?


----------



## Hoog (Jul 2, 2004)

Dox will say" I will try alligator stew for something new along with a nice wine. We must make sure that we at least enjoy our hosts hopitality."
At Huckabee approaches I will great him kindly and introduce myself "  I am Jarkan and also in the employ of House Tharashk, and glad to meet you."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 2, 2004)

Cazanjan orders a crocodile steak on a bed of rice, peppers, and mushrooms with whatever seems to be the traditional sauce and appropriate ale (he defers to Cypress's judgement on this one).

"A pleasure to meet you, Master.  I'll be sure to ask if anything arises, but, for now, I think Cypress has handled everything admirably."


----------



## Express (Jul 2, 2004)

"Beer" Gulo repeats, glancing out the window at the wet landscape. "If possible something not brewed from the local water."


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 2, 2004)

Your drinks arrive rapidly, The wine, ale, and food are all excellent and plentiful, and they even manage to come up with some Graywall Xoriat dark beer from Droaam with the explanation that Lord Khundran has become very fond of it. Huckabee (the old halfling you manage to gather, he never introduces himself) regales you with stories of Lord Khundran's apparently wayward youth, the giant crocodile hunt that led to the current specials, and anything else that pops into his head. The aged half orc turns out to be heavily armed, and never gets more than a few paces from Huckabee. The old halfling eventually exhausts his store of energy and nods off at the table next to yours. 

  Cypress approaches, and says "Grandfather set things up for you folks to have a private suite with four bedchambers and a common area. If you would prefer unconnected rooms that can be arranged. For dinner tonight you can order food to your rooms, or come back here. There'll be a bard, and lots of other guests"

  The "suite" is a small house with it's own entrance, but connected to other "suites" and the main Inn on the second floor. It is roughly 20' square on the ground floor, and 25' square on the 2nd floor. there are 4 bedrooms, one on the ground, three above, a common room with a table and seating, and an indoor privy. (There are no doors connecting the "suite" buildings to each other or the main Inn, but there are covered walkways.)

  Separate rooms would use a common privy (still indoors), and would be within the main building of the inn.

After you are settled into your rooms (whichever type you choose) around 5:00 pm, The sky opens up, and an ocean, or at least a large lake comes falling down out of it. It rains for about 2 hours.

  If you have other things you wish to accomlish this day (Sar, 4th week of Dravago, 998 YK) let me know, otherwise we'll fast forward.


----------



## Hoog (Jul 3, 2004)

Dox will just be looking around the Suite and area around it. Looking for escape routes and routes of accessibility. Also I will check out the security of our rooms for now.
Otherwise I will wait out the time.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 3, 2004)

Cazanjan settles himself into his room and watches the rain.  He prefers the suite, but will not object if the others want separated rooms.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 3, 2004)

Gamil wonders around the outside tavern and it's surroundings during the afternoon, taking shelter inside when it starts to rain.  Once it starts to get dark, he settles himself in his room and spends the night performing routine maintenance on himself and his equipment.


----------



## Express (Jul 3, 2004)

Gulo puts his gear in one of the remaining rooms. He digs out his battered chain shirt and puts it on, and then out of habit, checks the condition of his blade and bow. He spends most of the time doing this and resting. 

When night comes, Gulo, slightly annoyed, with the fishy smell he percieves all around him, walks the perimeter of the Inn. He watches the water trying to see what lives in it while at the same time attempting to stay dry.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 3, 2004)

Dox and Gulo, security seems pretty decent. There is only one door into your suite, windows on all sides on the ground floor, and on the front and back on the 2nd floor. All windows in the back have decorative (and functional) bars on the outside, all windows have heavy shutters on the inside that can be closed and locked. Dox, being the paranoid I'm assuming you meant him to be searches the entire suite, finding nothing of interest.

  Gulo, your nocturnal foray is dry, the rain stops flat around sunset. Water seems to run off of the "island" rather than pool on it. All the 5' walkways between buildings have decorative (it is a nice place after all) iron grates closing them off. The 20' gap at the main entrance has gates rather than grates, and while they are not closed 2 weel armed half orcs in chain hauberks guard it as unobtrusively as possible. another half orc guards a locked gate to the right of the main Inn building. None of the buildings fronting the courtyard have doors that lead anywhere but the courtyard. Two more half orcs stand guard near the tavern, and two near the manor house. 

  You see the old Orc from the tavern making rounds, checking on the guards. He nods at you and grimaces as you pass each other. That was probably supposed to be a smile. There are two docks on this "island", one near the tavern, and one behind the manor. A pair of guards are posted at each dock. 

  The water is teeming with life, most of it very small. Rats are not at all uncommon, nor snakes, and you can hear many active insects as well. nothing large seems to be moving about though, except for the boats coming and going from the dock at the tavern. Sounds like they're having a good time in there. And out there actually. some of the guests are sitting out front in the torchlight anjoying a drink, or the music. A few younger couples are dancing. Noone seems to pay you any attention except the guards though, unless you get within 20' of the tavern, in which case a server will ask if they can get you anything.

  Once night falls everyone can hear the sounds of music and revelry (rather subdued, not too loud) coming from the tavern.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 3, 2004)

At the sound of the music, Cazanjan breaks out of his revery.  "I'm going over to the inn for a light dinner and some ale, maybe listen to the music for an hour or two.  Anyone else interested?"

Once there, Cazanjan orders a dish with pork and a local ale or wine (whatever the server recommends).  He then sits back and listens to the music and watches the dancing, taking note of local customs and tendencies.


----------



## Express (Jul 3, 2004)

Gulo hears the music and finds Cazanjan. "I'll come as well. I think I'll being seeing enough of this water while I'm here. My gullet is setled enough that I can eat."

Once in the inn, Gulo will settle on the pork and Xoriat beer. At an opportune moment he'll ask the server, preferably Cypress, "Who is the old orc wandering about? The one so well armed?"


----------



## Hoog (Jul 3, 2004)

Dox will join the others for some relaxation at the inn.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 3, 2004)

Gamil joins the others at the table, drumming his fingers in time to the music.  He watches the dancers with an interest similar to Cazanjan's, although his is a more general curiosity about the activity.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 3, 2004)

The tavern is certainly bustling now that the sun has gone down. There are lots of humans, about as many orcs, and a very few shifters enjoying themselves eating, drinking, and generally making merry. A half elf bard plays the lute and sings. There is a group of 8 or so gnomes in one of the private dining rooms (the door is open), a few goblins work through the crowd performing menial tasks. And through it all weave the halflings, filling mugs, taking orders, delivering food.

  Cypress is blushing with exertion, many wisps of hair escaping from the braid her hair is held back in, but she takes the time to answer your questions.
"Oh, that's Bursak. He's an old friend of grandfathers. He looks after things, kind of makes sure trouble stays away I guess. I'm not sure why Grandpa keeps him on, seems like he mainly plays stones with Grandpa or seek and hide with the little ones."


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 3, 2004)

After you finish your meal a steady stream of people stop by the table to introduce themselves. Most are merely curios about the new folks (especially Cazanjan and Gamil) but there are a few important visitors as well.

Abynnon, male human, Gatekeeper

Seisean d'Sivis, female gnome, House Sivis

Trelacan Derry, male human, Church of the Silver Flame

Isarania d'Siolith, female half elf, House Lyrandar

At any rate you gather that Huckabee's is the place to see and be seen. Those from out of town are most comfortable here, and as the best Inn in town, It tends to attract the cream of society.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 4, 2004)

_Quite the crowd we have here_, Cazanjan thinks to himself as people introduce themselves.  He smiles and answers all questions politely and mostly honestly, introducing himself as a vault-maker in House Kundarak.  

"Well," Cazanjan says to the others, "Huckabee's seems to be quite the place.  Center of attention here in Zarash'ak.  It's a damn sight different from the Mror Holds, let me tell you."  He grins and drains his glass.  "Well, I think that does it for me.  I'll see you lads in the morning, eh?"  He retires to bed.


----------



## Express (Jul 4, 2004)

Gulo remains quiet through the meal, politely greeting and making smalltalk with the others.  But he spends most of the night quiet just observing.

His mood changes when he spies Trelacan Derry, and the shifter finishes his food and drink as quickly as manner allows, then retires for the night.


----------



## Hoog (Jul 4, 2004)

Dox also makes small talk with all of the  people stopping by, but also keeps an eye out for anyone working the crowd in a more larcinous way. After dinner I will listen to the music for awhile and then head back to the rooms with the others.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 4, 2004)

Trelacan Derry is properly polite to Gulo and everyone else at the table. No more, no less. Shortly after Gulo leaves, so does Trelecan. (5 minutes after) 

  Dox:



Spoiler



You do not see any pilferage or pick-pocketing happening, however there is a certain amount of note passing. You see Isarania d'Siolith pass something small to a low ranking gnome, and Trelacan Derry passes something to Abynnon the Gatekeeper before he leaves.


----------



## Hoog (Jul 4, 2004)

Dox will note who is passing notes and will then go back to his room. when the others do.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 5, 2004)

Gamil enjoys the attentions of the inns patrons, staying in the common room as long as there are people to talk to or the musicians keep playing.  Once things start to die down a little, he follows the example of his companions and retires to his room for the night.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 5, 2004)

When Gamil returns to the suite it is quiet and the ground floor seems deserted. As you begin to settle yourself in for the night, you hear a scraping sound by the privy. You look over, and see a small mottled grey humanoid shape crawling across the wall near the ceiling moving towards you. It sees you look its way, and climbs rapidly across the wall to attack you. (you have a moment for a free action if you wish) 

  The vile looking little thing reaches for you with one ropy boneless arm (17 th) and its finger scrabble over you neck without getting hold.

(for now, only Gamil and the critter are in initiative, but I had Hoog roll for everyone while he was over. Gamil your action,please)
Initiative : 
Gulo 6+4=10
Caz 10-1=9
Dox 11+2=13
Gamil 3+1=4
M 4+6=10


----------



## Hoog (Jul 5, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> When Gamil returns to the suite it is quiet and the ground floor seems deserted. As you begin to settle yourself in for the night, you hear a scraping sound by the privy. You look over, and see a small mottled grey humanoid shape crawling across the wall near the ceiling moving towards you. It sees you look its way, and climbs rapidly across the wall to attack you. (you have a moment for a free action if you wish)
> 
> The vile looking little thing reaches for you with one ropy boneless arm (17 th) and its finger scrabble over you neck without getting hold.
> 
> ...



Don't blame me I used your dice.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 6, 2004)

"HELP!  A creature is in the tavern!"  Gamil bellows at the top of his voice, trying to awaken his companions.  He snatches up his morningstar and swings wildly at the mottled figure.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 6, 2004)

Gamil swings hi morningstar and connects weakly with the rubbery flesh of the creatures arm. (19 th, 4 dam).

 Everyone else in the house is awakened by Gamils cry for help.

The creature reaches out with both arms this time, missing with the first, but connecting solidly with the second. (13 th, 26th, 19 confirm critical, 12 points damage) The odd little creature hisses "Revenge it is! It hurt me, me hurt it. Master says!" Gamil feels the tentacle like arm wrapping around his neck but manages to muscle it back over his head and escape the grapple. (creature grapple 10+5 =15, Gamil 17+3=20)

  Gamil may take another action on his initiative this round, and then the new round will start with Dox.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 6, 2004)

Gamil looks shocked by the amount of damage inflicted by the creature, and starts to back out of the room.  Once out of it's reach, he presses a hand to his chest and invokes his magic to repair some of his mangled structure.

"HELP!"  He yells again, now urgently needing his companion's aid.


_(*OoC:*  Backing away at least 5 feet and casting _repair light damage_.)_


----------



## Express (Jul 6, 2004)

(Assuming he hears) Gulo unsheathes his falchion and bounds down the stairs at the sound of the shouting. As he does he shouts, "Intruder! Everyone to the warforged!"


----------



## Hoog (Jul 7, 2004)

Dox will draw his rapier and move toward the stairs looking for any intruders. While moving down the stairs I will yell, "On my way Gamil" If I get down and see Gamil hurt I will put myself between the creature and him.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 7, 2004)

Gamil take a step towards the door and tries to cast an infusion on himself, he manages to avoid another attack, but is so shaken by the brutality of the attack that he gets the somatic component wrong and flubs the spell.

Dox leaps out of bed and grabs his rapier and is halfway down the hall to the stairs before he's really aware of what he's doing.

The creature reaches for Gamil again, gibbering insanely in a language you don't recognize. You manage to dodge the first attack easily, but on the second you feel the raspy pads on it's palm slide over your neck once more and manage to pull back only at the last second.

Gulo is a bit slower to react, but proves to be considerably faster on his feet as he breezes past Dox in the hall and hurls himself down the stairs.

_ok, not the end of the round, but close. Gamil's action is next, then we begin the next round at the top. on the map m is the "monster", others positions are marked by the first two letters of the characters name. _


----------



## Hoog (Jul 7, 2004)

On my turn I will continue down to the first floor and move to engage, flanking if possible.


----------



## Express (Jul 7, 2004)

Hoog said:
			
		

> On my turn I will continue down to the first floor and move to engage, flanking if possible.




Gulo will attempt to put himself  between the creature and Gamil, then
will emit a great cry and hack at the creature with his sword.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 7, 2004)

Gamil swings again with his morningstar, abandoning the idea of magic for now.  Once Gulo and Dox arrive, he moves behind them to repair himself.

"A well timed arrival, friends."  He says, relieve to have assistance.  "I think it came in through the room with the hole in the floor."


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 7, 2004)

Gamil swings again, somewhat encouraged by the appearance of allies and the sounds of more coming fron upstairs. His attack glances off the things tough rubery skin. He looks around, but there's not much of anywhere safe to go at the moment.

_(end of the round, Gamil has taken 12hp damage, the thing has taken 4 hp)_ 

Dox follows Gulo down the stairs, vaulting the rail and tumbling around the table and stabbing at the horrrid looking little monster.

The creature, still hissing and muttering attacks Gamil again trying to grab ahold of his neck but misses twice.

Gulo steps in on the side opposite Dox and takes a mighty swing with his falchion. He is taken aback by how quickly the little creature dodges out of the way as the falchion knocks a large chunk of plaster from the wall.

_(OK Gamil, back to you, bear in mind the little SOB has long arms giving him a 10' reach. Out the door or up the stairs would be the only places to easily get out of reach, but both would draw an AoO. On the other hand, you haven't taken damage this round, and could probably combat cast with a good likelyhood of success.)_


----------



## Hoog (Jul 7, 2004)

Dox will on his turn attack the enemy while saying "Sorry it took so long to get here"


----------



## Jarval (Jul 8, 2004)

"You are here now, that is all that is important."  Gamil says, trying again to call on his magic to repair his damage.  He keeps a close eye on the creature's arms, splitting his attention between his infusion and his opponent.


_(*OoC:*  Going with what you said cdsaint, and trying to combat cast _repair light damage_.)_


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 8, 2004)

Gamil casts his infusion without any difficulty. He's feeling much better now.

Dox springs forward with his rapier extended, but the vile little being slipsout of the way at the last moment.

The creature lunges at Gamil once more in frustration. It dies! Makes it die! this time it manages to get a rubbery but strong hand on your shoulder and squeezes you in a painful grip. Gamil pulls back before it can loop its other arm around his neck.

_Gamil repairs 8 points of damage on himself, then takes 5 points from a successful attack, but once again evades the grapple. Express, I'm guessing you want to attack again, just let me know._


----------



## Express (Jul 8, 2004)

Upset at the creature's habit of avoiding attack, Gulo lets loose another louder cry and flies into a barbarian rage. "Look to me creature!" he bellows and slashes at the monster again.

_OOC: Id like to use the raging luck feat to spend a temporary action point to try to hit the monster._


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 8, 2004)

Gulo Screams at the creature, and the creature looks at him. Too late to stop the tremendous blow the creatures eyes widen even as he is split into two pieces. It is not accurate to say two halves, because the head shoulders and one arm fall to one side, while the body and one detached arm fall to the other. 

  The room is suddenly very quiet. After about a minute there is a determined pounding on the door.

_Express, no AP was needed, came up with a nat. 20 this time, and a 19 to confirm. Quite a bit of damage there, I'd expected him to take 2 more hits to go down._


----------



## Hoog (Jul 8, 2004)

Dox will as the creature goes down " Are you okay Gamil, I will check the rest of the house for other intruders. this would make for a great diversion." At that I will turn away and start to check the rest of the rooms to see if any thing has been disturbed.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 8, 2004)

Cazanjan wakes suddenly at the sound of a scream.  "What in the name of Kol Koran was that?"  Sighing, he gets himself out of bed (without his armor, barefoot in a shirt and pants), grabs his mace and shield, and heads towards the sound quickly.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 8, 2004)

Cazanjan and Dox pass each other on the stairs, there are no other intruders readily visible in the suite. The knocking on the door becomes an even more violent pounding, and a gruff voice voice with the standard local orcish accent yells "Is everything OK in there? Anybody there? Open the door or we're taking it down!"


----------



## Jarval (Jul 9, 2004)

"I am damaged, but it is nothing permanent."  Gamil replies to Dox.  "I have magic still remaining for this day, so I will be able to repair myself."

Gamil immediately follows through on these words, casting another _repair light damage_ infusion on himself.


----------



## Express (Jul 9, 2004)

Gulo tries to settle down from the adrenaline rush of the fight. "I am glad you are still in once piece, Gamil."

The shifter ignores the knocks on the door and peers at the monster,poking at it with his blade. "What is this thing?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 9, 2004)

Cazanjan quickly surveys the scene, heads downstairs, and carefully opens the door a little bit, just enough to look out and see who's there.  He braces himself behind the door, hopefully keeping it from opening more than allows.  "Can I help you?"


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 9, 2004)

_Gamil, your RLD repairs 6hp. that leaves you at 11._


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 9, 2004)

Gulo hasn't seen or heard of anything quite like this critter. It's body is halfling sized, but it has long rubbery arms that are entirely out of proportion to it's body. It's hands and feet have spiny pads that obviously allow it to climb very well. It is a mottled grey color, perfect for blending into shadows.

  Cazanjan opens the door a crack, and he can see 3 half orcs in light armor bearing weapons and shields sort of shifting about nervously, hands on thier weapons, but not drawn. "Is everything all right sir? Your neigbors came to get us saying it sounded like a fight was happening in your rooms." Asks the one who was closest to the door.

At about this time, The old orc you saw dozing in the tavern comes hustling over backed by 3 more half orcs. The half orcs by the door appear to relax a bit once he shows up, and clearly defer to him. "I am called Bursak."The old Orc says. "I oversee security here at Huckabees. Is everything all right? Some sort of a disturbance was reported."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 9, 2004)

"This was the disturbance."  Gamil picks up the dead creature and shows it to the assembled guards outside.

"It came into my room and attacked me.  Do you know what it is?  It could speak, so it had at least some level of intelligence."


----------



## Hoog (Jul 10, 2004)

Dox  After searching the Suite I will come back down to the rest of the group and the people at the front door.


----------



## Express (Jul 10, 2004)

Gulo sniffs at the dead creature. "What is this thing?"  

Turning he smiles at Bursak, "Are these intrusions common here at Huckabees? Part of the entertainment perhaps?"


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 10, 2004)

Bursak blanches at the sight of the creature. After a few seconds of being white, he turns a violent shade of purple, and barks at the half orcs gathered around outside the door. "Hruuk, Jonn, wait here, everyone else, back to your posts! On second thought, Jonn, go get Sam. Tell him to bring the keys to suite 4. Jump!" At that, he closes the door and turns back to all of you. "That" He points at the corpse "abomination is a choker. They're pretty rare most places, and they aren't all that common here, but they are more common here. They're usually found working with the Cults of the Dragon Below. As deep inside town as we are, I don't believe this is a random attack. Do any of you have any ideas why you might be singled out for elimination by anyone here?"


----------



## Hoog (Jul 10, 2004)

Dox After Bursk comment I will look at everyone in the room and see if anyone reacts to Cult of the Dragon Below. I will also say " At this time I don't recall making anyone mad at me, yet. But he did attack Gamil even when we were all there fighting it."Then I will laugh.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 10, 2004)

Cazanjan thinks for a moment.  "Well, I could be a target just because of my house and profession.  If I were, it probably would have nothing to do with me personally; it'd be just business."


----------



## Express (Jul 10, 2004)

Gulo puts his sword away. Not knowing the old orc very well, the shifter merely shrugs at his question.

"The Cult, huh?" he asks, "are they active here in the marshes?"


----------



## Jarval (Jul 11, 2004)

"I have no reason to think that the Cult would be interested in me, but it may be more to do with what I am.  Many seem to... dislike my people."  Gamil shrugs.

"As for what the creature said, it only said two things: 'Revenge it is! It hurt me, me hurt it. Master says!' and 'It dies! Makes it die!'."  Gamil says both in a fair imitation of the creature's voice.  "The former was when I struck it with my weapon, and the latter on its failure to kill me.  It did come closer than I would have liked, however."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 11, 2004)

"'Master says'?"  Cazanjan furrows his brow.  "Well, at least you're all right for the most, Gamil.  This still doesn't sound all that good, though..."


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 11, 2004)

"Are they active in the marshes? That's like asking if mosquitos and leeches are active in the marshes. It's where they live and breed with the other bloodsuckers and other vermin. A lot of people don't want to talk about it because they think it makes us look backwards, But yes, they're out there. Could be you just drew their attention because of who or what you are, or because of who you're working for, or something else. If you really want to know ask a Gatekeeper. I gave up trying to understand The Cults before you folks were born.

   Since you've drawn their attention, I'm going to play it safe and put guards on your quarters front and back. We'll also move you out of this suite and into #4. We'll worry about cleaning up the mess here tomorrow. If you folks would pack up your stuff and come with me we'll get you settled in."


----------



## Hoog (Jul 11, 2004)

Dox "No problem I will get my stuff now." After this I will pack my again and get ready to move to the other Suite.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 11, 2004)

Cazanjan gathers his belongings and follows the others to number 4.


----------



## Express (Jul 11, 2004)

Gulo goes off to Number 4 too, murmuring "Ill be glad when Lord d'Tornn arrives."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 11, 2004)

Gamil quickly ducks back into his room, retrieving his gear.  He follows after the others to suite #4.

"The local fauna seems unfriendly."  He comments to his friends.  "I hope we do not encounter any more chokers during our stay.  It was surprisingly strong."


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 12, 2004)

"Well, we'll try to make sure you aren't bothered anymore during your stay here at Huckabees anyway. Hruuk and Jonn will guard your suite for the rest of the night, by tomorrow I'll have a permanent guard set up for the rest of your stay."

  As Bursak opens the door, you see two half orcs (probably Hruuk and Jonn) and a slightly rumpled young halfling waiting by the door. The young halfling introduces Himself as Sam Huckabee, apologizes profusely for the "trouble", and exchanges keys with all of you. Then you all troop over to suite #4, and get settled in. Bursak and Sam bid you a good night, while Hruuk and Jonn take up posts, one by the front door, and the other by the back wall of the suite.

  The rest of the night passes uneventfully, and in spite of the disturbance the night before. Around 7am a note is passed through the slot in the door and lands in the small box beneath it. It is sealed with the d'Tornn seal, and is addressed to all four of you collectively.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 12, 2004)

Cazanjan inspects the note carefully and then looks at the others.  "Would any of you like to take a look at it before we read it?  Or shall I just get to it?"


----------



## Hoog (Jul 12, 2004)

Dox waits for the note to be read to the group.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 12, 2004)

"Read it."  Gamil says simply, still trying to fix a dent in his shoulder.  He puts down a small hammer and listens attentively when Cazanjan starts to read.


----------



## Express (Jul 12, 2004)

Gulo looks at the note's seal. "Read it. I'm not exactly a man of letters, so I'd be little help at any rate. Hopefully its some word of our duties here."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 12, 2004)

Cazanjan breaks the seal and reads the letter to the others.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 13, 2004)

Cazanjan d'Kundarak,
  Dox,
  Gamil,
  Gulo the Hunter,

  I thank you all for accepting my invitation to come to Zarash'ak to labor on behalf of House Tharashk. I understand that you had an unexpected visitor last night and were kept up late as a result, so I will not disturb your rest. 

  Myrta and her boat will be available to you from the time you receive this letter. Her family have been loyal and trusted servants to us for quite some time and she knows the area around the city well, so I trust she will not lead you astray. She will be in the tavern when you have need of her services.

  I would be pleased if you would join me for dinner tonight in Huckabee's tavern at 6 this evening. We all have much to discuss, and I look forward to the pleasure of your company.

By the hand of
Lord Khundran d'Tornn
Sul, first day of Nymm, 998YK


----------



## Hoog (Jul 13, 2004)

Dox "Well it looks like we finally get to meet the boss, I can't wait to hear what we are doing here. How about you guys.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 13, 2004)

"It'll be nice to get to work again, for sure.  I'm feeling a wee bit rusty sitting around this tavern."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 13, 2004)

"I will be pleased to meet with Lord Khundran."  Gamil says, returning his attention to his dented shoulder.  "As Cazanjan says, I too am starting to feel a little rusty.  Although perhaps that's just the damp."

He smiles quietly at his joke, retrieving the hammer from the table.


----------



## Express (Jul 13, 2004)

Gulo nods as the words are read, and laughs at Gamil's jest.

"This is indeed good. Now let us hope no more chokers come for the rest of our rusty friend."


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 13, 2004)

_I would guess it's around 8am when you read the note. Does anyone have any plans before 6pm?_


----------



## Hoog (Jul 14, 2004)

Dox will check his equipment and spend some time in his room working on new disquises. Also I will make sure that no one can see me doing this so my secret is safe.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 14, 2004)

Gamil spends his time trying to repair the remaining damage from the night's attack.


----------



## Express (Jul 14, 2004)

Gulo will spend the day staying close to Huckabees, looking after his equipment.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 14, 2004)

You all spend a nice qiet day at Huckabees, The morning starts off cool and humid, and the heat gradually builds through the day. Meals are still high quality, and are available delivered to your rooms if you desire. Gamil manages to finish repairing the damage from the night before. As you're working on tour equiptment you notice that the environment is not being kind to it. Surface rust will pop up on anything left unoiled for a few hours, and leather and wood seem to be just as subject to attack by fungus.

  As 6pm rolls around it starts to cool off a bit, but the humidity begins to climb, and clouds roll in. It looks like a repeat of yesterdays rain is in the offing.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 14, 2004)

Cazanjan spends most of the day meditating on Kol Korran's teachings and studying the local culture, trying to internalize what he's gathered over the last few days.  He briefly debates dressing in his noble's outfit for the meal, instead opting for the travelling garb he's worn so far.  Something tells him that the noble's outfit he would normally wear would be a little too formal in this climate and environment -- no sense putting on airs.  He secures the House Brooch around his neck and, shortly before six, is ready to head over to Huckabee's.  "I'm just about ready to go, gentlemen.  What do you think?  A little dinner, now?"  The dwarf grins blandly.


----------



## Hoog (Jul 14, 2004)

Dox  makes sure that he looks nice but in normal travel clothes, he also makes sure that his equipment is secured and ready for use if needed during dinner. After he comes down he looks at Cazanjan smiles and says "You look fine at least you did not try to wear your fancy clothes, they would be hanging on you like soggy bags in an hour. Is everyone ready to go.
After saying that I check my weapons one more time.


----------



## Express (Jul 14, 2004)

Gulo joins the others quietly, somewhat worried by the effects of the environment on his sword.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 14, 2004)

Cazanjan laughs in response to Dox's description of what the weather would do to his clothes.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 15, 2004)

"I am ready to go."  Gamil says, a little bothered by the specks of rust that have formed on the studs on his morningstar.  He scowls suspiciously at a little clump of fungus starting to grow on the weapon's haft, brushing it off out of the suite's door.

"And I though I was joking about the weather..."


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 15, 2004)

Once you arrive at the tavern you are greeted by the happy smiling face of Myrta. Her crooked teeth flash a brilliant white as she jumps off the bench in front of Huckabees tavern to greet you. "Lord d'Tornn is ready for you in the second private dining room on the left." She waves a mug of something black and thick in your direction. "Huckabee got in a few kegs of Goldmire Black this morning! Try some, you'll not find anything else like it, I'll guarantee you. No, go on in. It wouldn't do to keep Milord waitin'.

  You find Lord d'Tornn already seated in the dining room, dressed in a set of nice, comfortable looking hunting leathers. With his thin grey hair tied back with a leather thong and his battle axe leaning against the table leg he looks more like the professional mercenary he used to be than the Lord he is.

  To his left is an old human woman, probably in her sixties. Her face is crisscrossed by the scars of battle and time. She also wears hunting leathers and a longbow and quiver lean against the wall in the corner nearest her chair.

  On his other side of him sits a younger half orc, pale and pockmarked, but bearing a definate family resemblance to Lord Khundran d'Tornn. Unlike the two elder House Tharashk members he is dressed in fine courtiers garb. 

"Good evening gentlemen. I trust you're finding Huckabee's hospitality to your liking. Most people who aren't used to the swamps seem to find it more comfortable here than in one of our more traditional buildings. Especially in a storm (laughs).

  Lord d'Tornn asks you to be seated, and introduces the old woman as Drade Rigossi, an advisor, and the young half orc as his son Willum. After pleasantries are exchanged He summons the waitress and orders.


----------



## Hoog (Jul 15, 2004)

Dox sits and enjoys the small talk and will keep quite thru dinner unless asked a question or spoken to by someone.


----------



## Express (Jul 15, 2004)

Gulo bows to those assembled in the dining room. "I am pleased to see you my Lord. I am glad you have arrived."

Taking a seat, he orders the speciality of the house. "I fear I am not fond of these swamps, Mi'Lord; Huckabees is pleasant enough, but I miss the mountains."

Ths shifter ceases his attempt at small talk, and fidgeting, tries to hide his eagerness to hear the purpose of his attendance in Droaam.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 15, 2004)

"I too am pleased to meet you, my lord.  Huckabee's hospitality has been very good, we have felt most welcome."  Gamil pauses for a moment.  "Baring the midnight attack, of course."

Taking a seat, he sits silently as the food is ordered, patiently waiting for Lord Khundran to tell them more of the purpose of their presence.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 16, 2004)

After the meal is finished and the dishes are cleared, Lord d'Tornn orders another round and then asks the staff for some privacy. Once the dor is shut, Drade stands and moves over to each of the two windows, sticks her head out for a moment, and then closes them. She nods to Lord d'Tornn.

  The elder half orc leans back in his chair and kicks his feet up onto the table after lighting his cigar from a candle. "I'm glad you're as comfortable as possible considering aberrations attacking at midnight. I really didn't forsee anyone attacking you this early. I had actually expected my rivals to resort to bribery first. I'm sorry I didn't warn you before you came, but I had actually hoped to meet you yesterday, and would have warned you then.

  At any rate, if you aren't already convinced by the attack last night, you are in some danger, and will be so long as you stay in my employ, and here in The Marches. The reason for that is my well known habit of trying to drag this country, kicking and screaming if necessary into the present day. I want Zarash'ak to become a modern metropolis, with representatives of all the Houses here. I want this city to be the equal of the other great cities rather than the stinking backwater that it is. As you've all had some dealings with people, you'll be aware that while change is good, it has it's enemies. Not even a majority of House Tharashk is behind me on this, let alone the Gatekeepers, or the general population. I'm not alone either though.

  Unfortunately I can't be here very often to keep an eye on things, so Willum here oversees things in my absence. Drade advises him since although he's very educated, he's not terribly experienced in any kind of a fight. And make no mistake, this is going to be a dirty, nasty backalley brawl. Some of our oponnents will bring arms against us, others will use whispers and daggers in the dark.

  Which of course brings me to your role here. I expect you do use all your collective skills to bring my vision to full flower. I want you to help me make this city bloom! The first order of business I have in mind is to help our new friend Cazanjan d'Kundarrak establish a House Kundarrak enclave and Vault here. I don't know exactly what kind of place you'll need, so it will be up to you to scout a place out, Myrta will act as guide and interpreter when and if necessary. Willum and Drade will provide any assistance they can, and when you locate a proper place they'll see to aquiring it for later resale to your house. For now Cazanjan's vault takes priority, and I expect you all to help him with it as best you can.

  You'll also need to keep your eyes open for trouble from some odd directions. The Cults of the Dragon Below have as you know already expressed an interest in you. About the only ones I'm sure you can trust are here. Myrta is pretty trustworthy, but I'm not completely comfortable with her knowing any more than she has to. So, any questions?" He asks with a grin.

Cazanjan :



Spoiler



When Lord d'Tornn put his feet on the table, you saw an odd look pass over Willum's face. It's only there for a split second, but you definately saw something. You think it might have been embarassment, but you're not 100% sure.


----------



## Hoog (Jul 16, 2004)

Dox will study his Lordship very closely trying to get mannerism down, I know this is a short time to study him but will take the time to learn his mannerisms and speak all through out dinner. After he is done talking I will say " I of course have no problems doing what it takes to help your house my Lord.  A couple of questions though.
1. Do you have any area's within this village that the Cult would hang out a bar or some other area? Or do they meet in the swamp on some lump of mud sticking out of it.
2. After I have been here awhile is there a place that you could say leave a boat that I could use on my own around town. I like Myrta, but she is a dead give away that we are from your employ.
3. Are there any area's you or you son do not want us to delve to closely into, and if so may I ask why.
4. I will need clothing that is standard for the area it does not have to be new and can be of poor quality. This will of course help me to move around the area more freely.

I am sorry to ask of you so much at this time, but feel it is needed to accomplish your requests" I will then smile and watch all of them for a reaction.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 16, 2004)

"There is no telling where you might find the Cults. They don't worship in the open, even here where they are more numerous than anywhere else. They are extirminated when found, as a result, they are hard to find.

  Getting a boat shouldn't be a problem. Finding a place to keep it might be though. Myrta should be able to help you with both items.

  Delve anywhere you want, so long as my goals are advanced. I would recommend against making too free with others posessions though. Law enforcement here is a crazy-quilt of different tribal customs, and outside of the cities there isn't usually a coherent legal system. This tends to mean punishment depends on the whim of a Chief or Wise One more often than not.

  Myrta can take you anywhere you need to go. Clothing should be no problem.

  Here is your first months pay, along with a signing bonus as agreed. See Willum every month on the first to collect your pay."

  At this point Willum passes out a purse to each of you. They contain 20pp and 50gp, 100gp is your current pay scale.


----------



## Hoog (Jul 16, 2004)

Dox "Thank you for the payment, I am looking forward to the time we can put our pay into a vault where it can be safe"
After dinner is over I will make my way back to the suite for a good nights rest.


----------



## Express (Jul 17, 2004)

Gulo thinks for a moment, listening to Dox's questions and the answers. Then he asks, "How much trouble do you forsee from the locals here in the city? Also, building a Vault shall attract a great deal of attention, will Kundarak be providing additional support for its protection?"

Pausing Gulo turns to Cazanjan, "I shall of course assisst in any way that I may, sir."


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 17, 2004)

"I really expect most of the locals to cause no problems. Once they start seeing improvement in their lives I even anticipate their support. It's the small groups that will be firmly against any modernization that I'm worried about. I'm already being bled by "bandits", employees go missing, or their bodies come floating down the river. And it's nothing I can prove, but my losses are double what my cousins are losing, so I feel I'm being targeted specifically.

  I don't really expect that you four would undertake the actual construction of the vault. Once Cazanjan finds a site for the vault, House Kundarrak will send a team to do the actual construction. And then of course representatives from the house will stay to run the vault."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 17, 2004)

"I was specifically targeted by the abomination that attacked last night.  Do the Cult of the Dragon Below carry a hatred of Warforged, or should I look for some other reasoning behind the assault?"  Gamil asks.  "To the best of my knowledge, I have done nothing to earn their hostility."


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 18, 2004)

"To the best of my limited knowledge they harbor no specific ill will against warforged. It is not unheard of to find entire families strangled in their beds, all bearing marks indicating a choker was the culprit. Did it attack you unaware, or did you see it before it attacked? Perhaps it attacked you simply because of your sleep habits? Other than that, perhaps you should ask someone with more knowledge of The Cults than I have. A Gatekeeper would be a logical choice, and it would surprise no one for you to ask, as word of the attack has already spread. In the meantime I will check around and see who we have in the family who might know a thing or two about The Cults."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 19, 2004)

Cazanjan raises an eyebrow ever so slightly at the beginning of Lord d'Tornn's speech, but then settles in, patiently listening.   When the lord is finished, the dwarf says, "I will be happy to scout out a location for the vault.  I was thinking that we might want to take advantage of Zharash'ak's location, climate, and design.  In other words, we should be able to design a vault that is modern and functional without alienating, I hope, sects like the Gatekeepers or causing unnecessary complaints among the locals."

In response to the suggestion that Gamil speak with the Gatekeepers, Cazanjan nods.  "I'd like to speak with the Gatekeepers as well.  They could be helpful as we scout out a vault location, although they don't have to know why we ask what we ask."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 19, 2004)

"And I am eager to know the motives of my attackers, or those who directed it."  Gamil adds emphatically to Cazanjan's words.  "Where can we find a Gatekeeper who might be willing to talk with us?  How opposed are they you your plans for modernisation?"


----------



## Express (Jul 20, 2004)

Gulo listens, nodding. "Finding a Gatekeeper seems as good a place to begin as any. If can win them to our side, so much the better. If not then we know where we stand as soon as possible."


----------



## Hoog (Jul 20, 2004)

Dox nods "Well I guess we know where to start this little party then. If you like I can look into the seedier sections of town for any signs of that damn group."


----------



## Hoog (Jul 20, 2004)

Dox  Smiles and then sits on at the table, waiting for any comments.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 20, 2004)

Cazanjan looks at Dox, eyebrows raised.  "Um, I'm sure we'll be able to find a Gatekeeper without going to the seedier parts of the town.  Not that we don't want to go there eventually, but finding a Gatekeeper should be the least of our problems.  And not one we wish to compound by going to the more dangerous sections of town."  The dwarf takes a pull off his drink (whatever he had at dinner).  _'That damn group?'  What was that about?_


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 20, 2004)

Lord d'Tornn takes another pull off his mug of dark ale and says "I heard that Abynnon is in town, and even stopped by to introduce himself last night. The fact that he did is as much an invitation as you need to pay a social call on him, and he is one of the more respected Initiates in the area. I'm not sure where he stands, but the fact that you were attacked by a Choker will likely influence him somewhat. He hates the Cults of the Dragon Below with a passion that transcends all reason, and you know the saying about the enemy of my enemy. If he could be swayed to help us he could be a tremendous asset.

  If you have some way to build the Vault without disturbing nature too much, that's also sure to please him, and if he has no objection, many common people and Gatekeepers will go along. Not to mention the fact that Abynnon is likely to know where sites are in the area that meet your criteria. All in all, I think that he would be an excellent place to start."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 20, 2004)

"Excellent.  If possible, I'd rather take advantage of the natural environment here than alter it.  That failing, I'd rather use the existing infrastructure than build something entirely new."


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 21, 2004)

With a light of speculation in his eyes Lord d'Tornn asks "Hmm, So by taking advantage of the natural environment as you say, would it be possible to build it in concealment? possibly even in secret?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 21, 2004)

"Well, possibly, yes.  The whole point to using the natural environment, the existing infrastructure, or even both would be to minimize the interruption to the daily life of the city.  Some subterfuge would definitely be possible, although it probably wouldn't hold up to close scrutiny.  Firstly, we've already got too many people around this table to keep a secret -- an old dwarven saying, you know: 'Three can keep a secret if two are dead.'  So what we can hopefully do is eliminate the casually inquisitive and the easily frustrated; those who really want to know will find out anyway and have to be dealt with then."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 21, 2004)

Gamil sits quietly, the business of constructing and concealing a vault being outside of his experience.

_But not for much longer._  He thinks to himself with slight amusement.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 21, 2004)

At your mention of the old dwarven saying Lord d'Tornn laughs out loud and Drade smiles a tight lipped smile. Dox and Cazanjan 



Spoiler



you see Willum get a rather disturbed look on his face for a breif moment.


 "Well, you Dwarves certainly got that saying right! Ah well, I never expected total secrecy anyway, so nothing is really lost there. Just hopefully we can keep the grannies in Sharn from gossiping about our project over their laundry anyway!" He continues to chuckle for a bit, then says "Well and well enough! If there's nothing else I can do to aid you in your endeavors I'll be going then. I'll have to take the Swift back to Droamm tomorrow morning or House Deneith will be stealing all of my business. I thank you in advance for your efforts, and wish you a good night." With that Lord d'Tornn stands and leaves followed shortly by Drade. Willum d'Tornn also stands and says "It was good to meet you gentlemen, If there is anything you need please do not hesitate to call on me. Good evening." in a more urbane and cultured voice than you would have expected. At that he turns with a slight limp and follows after his father and his counselor.


----------



## Express (Jul 22, 2004)

Gulo bids the lords goodnight. He considers all that has been said, his eyes lingering on Dox, as if studying him.

"Well" he says once the d'Torns have departed, "should we canvas this Abynnon, and try to suade him, or  just begin scouting?"

He smiles wryly at Cazanjan "Any dwarven sayings on how to deal with  fanatic cults and pesky druids?"


----------



## Hoog (Jul 22, 2004)

Dox says "I personally think we should scout out the area first."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 22, 2004)

In response to Gulo, Cazanjan grins.  "Not exactly, but this does come to mind, at least for pesky druids: 'If you would persuade, you must appeal to interest rather than intellect.'  I'd like to speak to Abynnon first, but if the majority want to scout first, that's fine, too.  Might be good to stretch our legs."


----------



## Express (Jul 22, 2004)

Gulo shrugs. "I 'd like to size up this Abynnon, but I'm in no rush. Any opinion Gamil?"


----------



## Jarval (Jul 22, 2004)

"I am happy to do as the rest of you wish, although I think the druid Abynnon should be our first call.  I am anxious to know why I was attacked."  Gamil says, his hand brushing thoughtfully over his shoulder as he speaks.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 22, 2004)

As you are discussing your plans there is a knock at the door and Myrta's head pokes into the room. "If you all need me I'm right outside. And Cypress wanted to know if you were needin anythin else."


----------



## Hoog (Jul 23, 2004)

" I could use the use of a boat and a place to hide it if you know of one."Smile at her and look at the others. "This way when we do scout I can go out and do scouting without the bad guys knowing who is looking into them."


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 23, 2004)

Myrta's eyebrows rise into her hairline. "Hmmph! A boat? No problems. A place to hide it? I'm assumin close to here? Maybe problems. I'd be guessin you want somethin plain, maybe even poor lookin? That's good, makes it easier, and cheaper. But someplace to hide it? Any dry ground, or wet ground for that matter near here has gardens on it, or is used for somethin, used often. If you had friends in the area, they might let you tie up at thier place. But I don't have friends who live around here. This is prime real estate. My friends live downriver from here if you take my meanin." She belches, and drains the last half of her drink. "Now if you have friends up here, I'd ask them."


----------



## Hoog (Jul 23, 2004)

" Thank you I will see if I can talk to someone at the inn for a space. Maybee that Huckabee fellow he seems nice."Bow to her and wait


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 23, 2004)

"Right. Then I'll have a boat for you tomorrow morning. I'll still be around for awhile tonight if you need anything else. " And then Myrta withdraws.


----------



## Express (Jul 24, 2004)

Gulo waits till the woman leaves. "Should we pay this Abynnon a visit then? Or wait til the morning?"

If we decide to wait, Gulo will return to his room.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 24, 2004)

If it matters, It's about 8pm.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 24, 2004)

"I'd say that we should best wait until morning -- it seems more proper."


----------



## Hoog (Jul 24, 2004)

" In that case I will go look for Huckabee and see if I can talk to him tonight about a place for a boat to be hidden." After this I will stick my head out of the room and look and see if I can get one of the waiters attentions.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 24, 2004)

Dox sticks his head out of the room and has no trouble catching Cypress attention. In addition he sees Huckabee playing stones with an elderly gentleman (gnome) with the House Sivis crest on his chest. Bursak is lurking nearby at the bar.

"Are you gentlemen needing anything else? I told Myrta to ask so that you wouldn't be disturbed twice."


----------



## Hoog (Jul 24, 2004)

I will walk up to Cypress and quietly say" I need to talk to Huckabee about something of importance if he has a moment later in private."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 24, 2004)

Cazanjan retires to bed for the evening, leaving his mace and shield within grasp.  In the morning, before heading out, he'll prepare his spells *[OOC: non-adventuring]*.


----------



## Express (Jul 24, 2004)

Gulo will hang out in Huckabees for a while longer having a few more drinks. Then he'll stroll around outside before retiring.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 25, 2004)

Cypress assures Dox that Huckabee will be with him shortly.

Cazanjan walks back to the suite, notes the guard outside the door, and finds everything as it should be in the suite.

Gulo notes while on his stroll that there are more new guards than just the ones on the suite. They appear to be even more alert, even a little tense. Many of the guards give you a knowing look and a respectful nod.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 25, 2004)

Dox, after Gulo and Cazanjan have taken off Myrta comes over and leans heavily against the wall. "Well, I'll be off now. It's an early mornin tomorrow for me. What time will you want me by with your boat?"

  Shortly after her exit, You see Bursak head out the door, and Huckabee wanders over to you. "It's too noisy to talk business in here youngster, and I want to be certain I can hear you. Let's go somewhere a bit more quiet." He wanders out through the front doors, and across the main path to the inn into the parklike front yard of the manor house. He sits on a bench under a shade tree, fills his pipe, and pulls a hip flask out of his pocket. As he holds out the flask to you his eyes lose the befuddled look that they held just moments before. 

"So what was it you wanted to speak with me about young man?"


----------



## Hoog (Jul 25, 2004)

In reply to Myrta "I will tell you in the morning when I need it thatnks thou."

" Well Huckabee I have a couple of questions to ask you if that is okay.
1. Is there a place here at the inn where someone who had a boat could hide it so others would not know that said person had a boat.
2. And if there is such a place how much convincing would it take for the owner of the area to allow said person to hide it there.


----------



## Zaarin (Jul 25, 2004)

*cdsaint-posted under son's sign in*

"Well, if I were going to look at hiding a boat around here, and wanted it safe but kept secret, I'd probably have a word with Rwylla. She runs a, well, House of Ill Repute isn't accurate. Her reputation is actually quite good, but it's still a brothel. It's hard to see now, but it's the large windowless house about 1000 feet west there." He points in the general direction of the dock. "Getting there isn't a problem, just hold out a green lantern or light on the dock and one of her boats will come and pick you up. We've had that arrangement for quite some time. Rwylla's services don't come cheap, but you're guranteed all the discretion you can pay for."


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 27, 2004)

You all have a quiet, uneventful night, and wake feeling well rested.


----------



## Express (Jul 28, 2004)

Gulo makes his way to get some food, awaiting the others to see the druid.

*OOC: Assuming thats our plan.*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 28, 2004)

Cazanjan prays, gets dressed (armor and weapons), and gets ready to see Abynnon.  "Ready to get to work, Gulo?"  He smiles at Gulo.


----------



## Express (Jul 28, 2004)

Gulo nods and bows at the dwarf. "Yes, and surprised to see myself first here. I'm hoping this Abynnon doesnt give us too much trouble. Well, "  he says grinning, "maybe Im hoping he'll give us a little trouble."


----------



## Hoog (Jul 28, 2004)

Dox gets dressed and ready to start a new day. Today I will wear my double sided travelers outfit. Get my sword and armor and go to meat the rest of the team. "Good morning all hope you slept well, and are ready for problably a very auspicious day.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 28, 2004)

As you've come to expect the food at breakfast is good, varied, and plentiful. Once the 3 of you start talking however, you realize that none of you has seen Gamil since the night before.

  As you're discussing this situation, Myrta strolls in, covered in ash and wood chips. She walks over to the table, bends down and quietly says "I have your boat ready Mr. Dox. She's tied off to the back of mine right now, and she's about as common as could be managed."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 28, 2004)

"Has anyone seen Gamil this morning?"  Cazanjan looks up at the rest of the group.  If no one answers, Cazanjan will return to the suite, quickly checking for the warforged.  When he returns, he'll report his findings, asking the group, "Does this change our plans, or shall we still head off to see Abynnon?"


----------



## Express (Jul 29, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "Has anyone seen Gamil this morning?"  Cazanjan looks up at the rest of the group.  If no one answers, Cazanjan will return to the suite, quickly checking for the warforged.  When he returns, he'll report his findings, asking the group, "Does this change our plans, or shall we still head off to see Abynnon?"




"Let him rest." Gulo says yawning. "That choker may have taken alot out of him. There be plenty of work to do soon anyway, Ill bet. Surely we three can handle one druid?"


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 29, 2004)

When you finish your meal you find Myrta sitting on a bench outside the tavern whittling a sharp point on the end of a stick. "Well sirs, will we be going anywhere today?"


----------



## Hoog (Jul 29, 2004)

Dox  " I haven't seen Gamil since last night I think he stayed to llisten to the music at the inn last night after we went to bed."


----------



## Hoog (Jul 29, 2004)

" Myrta thank you for the boat now I just need to find a place for it Huckabee said the house over there so i will probably go there tonight after it gets dark"


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 31, 2004)

"Ahh, You want to go see Abynnon eh. Well, I know he was in town the other night, so he's probably at his house right outside town. If he's not, that would be the place to leave a message." 

  Myrta leads you out to the docks, and to her boat. Moored next to it, and looking a little out of place is a dugout, with wood shavings still in the bottom. It's oviously newly made, but within a few weeks will look no different than the hundreds of others you've seen in your short tome here."She's sound, near indestructable, and has all the style and grace of a log. And she's all yours. I checked with Drade, and she said to bill m'lord, so my end is taken care of."

  Once you are all settled in the boat, Myrta slips the line and easily starts the boat moving across the still brown water. "So did you want to make any other stops before Abynnon? Or did you just want to head straight there?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 31, 2004)

"Thank you, Myrta.  I think that we'd best head there.  What parts of the city will that take us through?"


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 31, 2004)

"Well, he lives on the left bank, so we'll pass several farms on the way, but there's a few outfitters on the way too. Just about anything you might want to buy would be available. Oh, and there's the new church over there on the right."

  She points to a large single story building on your right. It looks more carefully and lovingly constructed than many of the buildings, with square corners and fresh paint. The symbol of the Silver Flame is prominently painted on the front of the building, and there is a large, but mostly empty dock.

"It don't matter to me where you want to go, if it's there, I'll find it for you."


----------



## Hoog (Jul 31, 2004)

" I think we should go to his house first, but later after that I need to stop some where and get some of the local weaponry so that I fit in better. Maybe a spear of something just when I go out on my own so I stick out carrying a rapier around when dressed as a local.


----------



## cdsaint (Aug 1, 2004)

Myrta paddles, and the scummy brown water slides by. As you travel, buildings become more scarce, and the vegetation gets thicker. You start to see patches of land hovering at about the water level. Houses still are built on stilts, and are occasionally close to the ground, but rarely actually on it. Every available bit of ground has thickvegetation on it. Around half the land seems to be gardened, the other half looks wild, and you occasionally see some small pigs in the wild looking patches. Rice fields are planted in most of the shallows.

  After awhile, there is even more land, and you see some boats, very much like your new boat only longer. The people in them have long spears, and scan the water carefully. Finally, you reach a spot where the trees completely cover the sky, and the land seems to be a bit more prevalent than the water. You haven't seen a building for some time, and the wildlife is more prevalent, and more menacing. 

  Around 11am Myrta pulls the boat up alongside a large tree next to one of it's larger roots. As she ties the boat off, you note that the top of the root is flat, and that cose to the trunk, it seems formed into uneven steps that lead up and around the huge trunk. Many smaller trees cluster close to the large one, forming a wall with many small gaps.

"I'll wait here. Nothing is likely to bother the boat, but I'll leave you to your business." Says Myrta.

  As you follow the "stairs" around the trunk you enter a room (even without a roof it feels like a room) about 30 foot in diameter with a massive Oak in the center. The floor is covered in a thick carpet of soft green moss, and your feet sink into it without a sound. The forest canopy over the room is alive with various birds, singing softly. 

  Abynnon is rising to his feet as you enter. "Welcome, welcome! I'm so glad you could stop by. I rarely have visitors these days, and out of town visitors are even less likely. Please have a seat, make yourselves comfortable." He indicates several protrusions from the floor of various sizes and shapes. "Can I offer you gentlemen a drink, or something to eat? I have some wonderful pepper wine I'm terribly proud of, or of course water. Perhaps some fruit?" He has no sooner finished asking than a tiny creature mainly formed of leaves and bark walks out bearing a platter bearing 4 wooden cups and 2 wooden pitchers with condensation streaming down their sides. The water is clear and pure, the pepper wine is spicy but not unpleasant. Both are ice cold.

  Once you are settled Abynnon asks "So, not that I mind either way, But is this a social call, or was there something I can help you with?" And looks at you with piercing green eyes.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 1, 2004)

Cazanjan thanks Abynnon for the wine and water.  "This wine is excellent.  We don't generally get things like this in the Mror Holds.  I should introduce myself.  I'm Cazanjan d'Kundurak.  My companions," the dwarf pauses to allow the two men to introduce themselves, "and I are here on behalf of Lord Khundran d'Tornn.  I'm a vault maker on loan from my house.  Lord d'Tornn has asked me to scout out areas for a possible vault and compound in the city.  I wanted to discuss my options with you before continuing.  My concerns right now are mainly logistical -- I want to build this without disrupting or altering the natural environment as much as possible, and I figured that you might be able to suggest a location or a plan of action that could accomplish this and be pleasing to you, the citizenry, and my employer."  Finished, he takes another sip of the spicy pepper wine.


----------



## Hoog (Aug 1, 2004)

Dox will accept the wine greaciously with a bow. He will then survey the room looking very impressed by the living room. " Thsnk you for allowing us to visit you in your home, in addition to the information about the Vault. We were attacked the other night by a creature we learned were called Chokers, so we have also come to ask if you or your friends the animals and natural spirits of this land have any information as to where we could find The Cult of The Dragon Below." After saying this I will spit to the right as if trying to get a bad taste out of my mouth.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 2, 2004)

Cazanjan looks incredulously at Dox for a moment before quickly reassuming his professional demeanor.  He knows exactly what was meant by the gesture, but it unnerves him a little nonetheless.  _The wine.  He made a spitting gesture shortly after drinking the wine.  We're doomed if Abynnon's at all touchy.  It's almost as bad as Lord d'Tornn putting his feet up on the blasted table._

*OOC*: _I've used color for my thoughts here as well.  Should I continue doing this or just for things spoken out loud?_


----------



## cdsaint (Aug 2, 2004)

OOC: Sure Kajamba, I kind of like knowing what you're thinking sometimes, and using color makes sense to me. The lack of quotation marks lets me know that it's what you're thinking, and it was clear to me even before you mentioned it.

Chris


----------



## cdsaint (Aug 3, 2004)

Abynnon frowns, whether at the mention of the Cults or the spitting you aren't certain. "I had heard about the choker, and I admire your willingness to take the fight to your enemies. All the more because your enemies are my enemies as well. I cannot point out to you where the Cults of the Dragon Below might be, simply because I do not know myself. There are some tribes in the swamp that venerate The Dragon Below fairly openly among themselves, but there are not any in the immediate area. 

  As far as your vault, I am pleased that you come to me openly and honestly seeking my advise and assent for this project rather than rushing ahead and possibly causing damage to something important. I will speak with some of my peers and together we will determine if there is a place where it would be appropriate to build your vault.

  What I can offer you to help for now is this amulet." He holds out a wooden amulet carved of wood in the shape of a dragon head. The wood has tan, brown, and green bands running through it. "It may aid you in locating some of your foes. There is no way to detect those who worship The Dragon Below that I know of, But they often keep company with such foul aberrations as the choker which attacked your companion. Those foul creatures can be detected by this amulet. Simply grasp it and speak the command word "Vvaraak", the name of the dragon who taught us our craft, and for one minute, it will glow if any aberrations are within 100 feet.

  I give this to you freely, as allies against the Daelkyr and their ilk, with the knowledge that The Gatekeepers may call on you as allies one day. Will you accept my offer?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 3, 2004)

"I can only speak for myself here, but I accept your offer and am ready to serve.  When you are ready to speak more of the vault, you can find us at Huckabee's Halfway Inn.  Thank you for your hospitality, Abynnon; I won't forget it." Cazanjan will let Gulo or Dox, who seems to have a particular grudge against the Cults of the Dragon Below, take the amulet.


----------



## Hoog (Aug 4, 2004)

" I did not mean any offense, but feel to say that name leaves a taste in my mouith that needs be gotten rid of.  Also thank you very much for the use of the Amulet as I hope it will help with our job here to set up a vault for the city."


----------



## cdsaint (Aug 7, 2004)

"Very well then. I will come to see you in the next day or two with our decision so far as your vault is concerned. It will also provide an opportunity to take advantage of Huckabee's excellent hospitality. Fare well."

  You head back out to the small dock, and find Myrta slumped down in the boat, hat covering her eyes, snoring loudly.

_Just for future reference, who took the amulet, and where are you keeping it? It has a pin on the back, so could be worn as a cloak pin._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 7, 2004)

"I look forward to hearing from you."  Cazanjan bows slightly and heads out the door.  

"Dox, I think you wanted to get some more appropriate weaponry?  Anything you'd like to do, Gulo?  I'd be happy to see some of the city."


----------



## Hoog (Aug 8, 2004)

"Yes some local weapons and clothing would be nice to have once we get back into the city."

I then bow to the Druid " Thank you for having us in your home "


----------



## cdsaint (Aug 9, 2004)

As you step onto the boat, There is a splash about 20 feet away, and you see a large rat bob back up to the surface of the river. Myrta snorts and pushes the hat up from her eyes. "Hmm Hraak!" (she spits over the side of the boat) "So, done here I take it? Where to next gents? Local weapons? Well, best place would be old Brassa Nine Fingers place. It's not far, her prices are fair, and her weapons are first rate if plain."

  Myrta spits over the side once more, mutters something about wildflowers and death, and starts rowing. When you're back into the sparsely populated areas of town, you find yourselves drawing near a ramshackle shop built close to a small spit of land. Smoke pours out from a charcoal pit behind the forge itself, both built of brick, with a ramp leading up to the shop. You can hear the sound of hammers striking steel, and the sign (the only portion of the buildings with any paint remaining on it) depicts an axe over a severed finger.

  A small distance from the weapons shop sits a disreputable looking tavern, sitting lopsided near another patch of land (this one obviously a garden). The walls are canvas, and are currently rolled up to take advantage of the slight breeze. Several stern faced Orcs, Half Orcs, and a few Humans sit in the tavern wathcing as you glide past.

  Myrta ties off at the dock to the shop and says "Here it's a good idea for me to stay with the boat. I'd not want to lose her. Just tell Brassa you're with me and she'll treat you right."


----------



## Hoog (Aug 9, 2004)

"Thank you I will"
I will then get out of the boat and go into the shop to look at the wears. I am looking for a non descript staff or club possibly a short sword but mostly just looking for non descript weapons that can easily have there appearance changed with a little cosmetic details.


----------



## cdsaint (Aug 10, 2004)

You enter the shop and see a particularly scary looking human woman, (the entire left side of her is face horribly scarred by flames or acid) swinging a battle axe in graceful circles and talking to an orc woman who is leaning against the wall with her arms crossed. You note the absence of a pinky on the orc woman's right hand, and the thick mane of steel gray hair tied in a pony tail behind her head.

"...the mother lode! I'm gonna be a rich woman I tell you!" 

"Well, that's all well and good Sharrat, but you know damned good and well I'm in the arms business. If you need a loan, I hear that House Kundarrak has a representative in town, see him. If you want that axe, then you're in the right place, but the price is ten gold. Cash. As always."

  Sharrat grumbles, but pays in the end and leaves with her new axe. After being paid, Brassa turns to you and smiles. "And what can I help you find today sir? I've a particularly fine used rapier here, lightly used, and I can let you have it at a good price. Or of course I have some new that I made myself, they're not as pretty for the most part, but very well made." As she indicates the used weapons you note that the quality and appearance vary greatly from complete crap to some nice weapons. The house made weapons range from very nice through definate masterwork items, but are by and large plain and understated in appearance.

_You can purchase anything from the PHB weapon section you want. If you want masterwork, many types are available, let me know. normal PHB prices. If you want used, prices are up to 50% off, with quality dropping by the same amount._


----------



## Hoog (Aug 10, 2004)

" Hello I am looking for a short sword or a long sword, plus a staff common quality is okay used is fine if you have them."
I will pick up a long sword and a staff here, I think that will do me used weapons are fine as long as they look okay I need a weapon that looks like I can add or remove stuff to change the look of the weapon.


----------



## cdsaint (Aug 12, 2004)

You find what you're looking for and get back in the boat. Myrta simply asks "Where to now?" and you're off.


----------



## Hoog (Aug 12, 2004)

"Back to the inn is fine with me I need to go see a women about a place to keep a boat."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 13, 2004)

"Find what you need?" Cazanjan grins.  "Say now, I really appreciate your --", he gestures to both Dox and Gulo, "-- coming with me to see Abynnon, and I just wanted to say that if there's something that I can help you with, I'm happy to do so as best I can.  And that goes for Gamil as well."


----------



## Hoog (Aug 13, 2004)

"Thanks for asking and yes I got somethings that will help me to blend into the background. I know I can look how I like but you still need the proper tools for the jobs. After tonight if you think it is okay I will snoop around town on my own to look into the area and the bad guys around here."said with a sly grin.


----------



## cdsaint (Aug 13, 2004)

Your trip back to Huckabees is uneventful, but educational. Myrta takes you back a roundabout way, pointing out landmarks to help you navigate the town on your own if you need to. For the size, it is fairly spead out, almost like two separate towns, one near the east bank, and one near the west, with a fairly wide channel running between for the river traffic. By the time you get back it is around 4pm, and the smell of food is even stronger than usual.

_If there was anything Gamil wanted to check on through the day drop me a line._


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 8, 2004)

*Game resumed after lengthy pause...*

After the boat is docked, Myrta ties it off and asks "Well then, will there be anythin else you'll be needin today? I'm all for a bite and a brew if we're done for now."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 8, 2004)

"I'm happy with what we've accomplished today.  Would you mind if I joined you?  I'm rather hungry myself."  In any case, whether he's invited or not, Cazanjan will eat (either alone, with Myrta, or with his companions), and start to mull over possible vault designs.  If he eats with Myrta, he'll make small talk and try to find out as much as possible about her without prying.  There will, of course, be time to pry later, if necessary.


----------



## Hoog (Sep 9, 2004)

"I to am famished and would love to join you both for dinner maybe we can meet up with the others."
Smile and then head towards the inn to eat dinner.


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 14, 2004)

You head to the tavern, and notice that things are noisier and busier than usual. Most of the outdoor tables are full, and the Halfling waitresses weave through the crowd bearing heaping platters overflowing with what appear to be large red crabs. The platters are quickly emptied by well dressed patrons, and more platters brought out at an amazing pace. 

"Shards! I love crab night!" says Myrta.

  Cypress pauses a moment, tucking an empty platter under her arm, and several loose wisps of hair away from her face. "Good afternoon gentlemen! If you can find an empty table in this madhouse have a seat and don't be shy. Or if you prefer we can try to spirit a platter out to your suite. Oh, and what would you like to drink?"

  As you look about the tavern, you note a few familiar faces. Bursak sits alone at a small table piled with the shattered remains of a dozen or so crabs. Trelacan Derry is at a table inside with a half dozen Orcs and Half Orcs, and an entire table full of gnomes seems to be trying to eat every crab in the general area. Spirits seem high, it is a festive feeling, but you see no sign of Gamfir Huckabee.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 14, 2004)

Cazanjan makes his way through the crowd, looking for an empty table.  He takes a moment to stop by Bursak's table and say a quick "hello."  If he gets a moment, he'll ask Myrta about crab night -- what sorts of crabs do they serve, how are they prepared, that sort of thing.


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 14, 2004)

Bursak beams at you drunkenly, and motions to the other chairs at his table. "Sit. You'll not likely find another table with any space, and I'm enjoying one of my few days off by enjoying some crabs and getting gloriously drunk! Join me."

  Myrta hurriedly grabs a chair and sits, placing a platinum coin on a passing tray and grabbing a crab with a body about a foot in diameter off the tray and a severe looking device off the table that she uses to crack, saw, and pick the meat out of the shell. As your drinks arrive (including a refill for Bursak) Myrta expounds upon the history, biology, life cycle, and general tastiness of the Crawling White Crab. 

"Crab day is just a day when Huckabees has the good fortune to get in a shipment of Crawlin' white hatchlin's. It only happens once, maybe twice a year if we're lucky. Crawlin' Whites are only found in a few spots in the Crawlin' Swamp, places where Lamannia, the plane of nature has an especially strong connection. These are the only places the crabs can breed, and only when Lamannia is at its strongest thank providence! Otherwise we'd be food for them rather than them being food for us. They grow to be quite large very quickly, and are only fit for food if eaten within a few days of hatchin' while they're still a pinkish color. Once they turn white thier shells get much harder and they taste rancid.

  The Daelkyr are said to have twisted some of them into truly horrific beasts during the Daelkyr War, but they're bad enough as nature made them. When they hatch thousands of them scurry everywhere, but thankfully they're tasty to just about every predator in the world, so not many of them live past the first few days.

  Huckabee has good relations with a few of the tribes near the places they breed, and buys all they will sell him. Then for 10 gold a head, It's a huge party, with all the crab you can eat, and all you can drink to boot. Since you're stayin' here you won't even be charged since the kitchen won't offer any other food for the day. All of the cooks will be steaming crabs all day. There are actually folks who live here just so that they don't miss a crab day! Not many, but a few."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 15, 2004)

"I'd be happy to sit here, Bursak.  Thanks."  Cazanjan follows Myrta to find chair.

_In response to Myrta's description..._
"Good enough for me."  Cazanjan grins.  He hails a server, orders some ale, tips a little extra (provided that it's not frowned upon), and gets ready to eat some crab.  As he settles in to eat, he turns to Myrta and Bursak.  Between mouthfuls, he asks them, "If tonight's such a big deal, though, where's Huckabee?"


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 15, 2004)

"HA! Where's Huckabee? Where's he gone then? I'll tell you friend dwarf! Xoriat! He's gone messily, noisily stark raving mad! And he was whistling a merry tune and skipping like a bloody maid on the way!" About this time the patrons around you are backing away slightly. He notices, and seems to settle himself a bit."Fifty blasted years of insanity." he mumbles.

"Do you have a woman Cazanjan? Have you noticed how a woman will cause a man's wits to flee? Don't misunderstand friends, a good woman is a marvel, but what do you do when she won't leave you but won't stay with you either? When she wings back into your life every 6 months or so, and oh, by the way, drops off a child or two every few years? You go slowly, messily mad, that's what. Now she's back, and in a few days she'll leave, and old Bursak'll be stuck picking up the pieces. Again."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 15, 2004)

"By Kol Korran.  I didn't know," Cazanjan says quietly.  "I apologize.  That really wasn't any of my business."


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 16, 2004)

"Eh.... not your fault. Nothin anybody can do about it. Oh well, at least Hucks safe with her her. Yelena is nothing if not formidable." At this, Bursak rises unsteadily to his feet and wanders off.

  As he leaves Cypress swings by to drop off refills and more crabs. "Don't pay Bursak too much mind. He just has very definate ideas of what's proper behavior for a woman. My grandparents have had an arrangement that works for fifty years, but it still sticks in Bursaks craw that it doesn't fit into his view of how things should be.

  Oh, by the way, the musicians will be setting up on the lawn in front of the tavern and there will be dancing most of the night if anyone is interested."

  As you're finishing up your meal, Willum d'Tornn walks by with Trelecan Derry in tow. "Gentlemen! I'm pleased to see you're enjoying yourselves. Are you free to join me for lunch at my family home tomorrow? I have some people I would like to introduce you to. Some of them may be able to assist you in your endeavors.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 17, 2004)

"The pleasure to see you, Master d'Tornn, is mine.  I am absolutely free to join you tomorrow and would be happy to meet anyone willing to assist us.  Would you like to join us for a drink right now?"


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 17, 2004)

"What a wonderful Idea! As soon as I heard it was Crab Night I grabbed a boat and hurried to get Trelecan over here. I was hoping that since you were staying here someone would see fit to introduce you to my favorite local custom. Since it looks like Myrta took care of that, I won't have to try and get someone to track you down.

  Do you mind if Trelecan joins us?"


----------



## Hoog (Sep 18, 2004)

I will sit quietly and enjoy my meal.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 18, 2004)

"Of course."  Cazanjan stands and bows slightly.  "Cazanjan d'Kundurak of the Mror Holds and Kol Korran at your service.  Please join us."  The dwarf sits and breaks into a wide grin.  "Now what can I order you fellows?"


----------



## cdsaint (Sep 22, 2004)

"Why, crab, of course! What else would one eat on Crab Night?" And please, call me Willum, or Will. 

  As the cracking of shells begins, Willum and Trelecan make small talk with you. Trelecan has been in town for about 3 months, busy setting up his shrine, meeting people and trying to convert them. Apparently with limited success.

Dox: 



Spoiler



Willum and Trelecan have the ease of long friendship in thier speech and mannerisms.



_If you have any questions feel free to ask them, otherwise you all eat your fill (or more) and either retire to your rooms, or to the lawn where music and dancing are going on._


----------



## Ashy (Oct 26, 2004)

(bump)


----------

